# FafinetteX3 Account suspended..Aubrey



## LatteQueen (Aug 31, 2010)

Aubrey's account on youtube is suspended...does anyone on here know why or what happened...thanks...I love her videos...


----------



## Penn (Aug 31, 2010)

her new account works, she might have deleted the old one. her blog said something about the hacking issues
YouTube - AubreyMakeup's Channel


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks...JCLOVESMAC was having the same problems with hacking..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 31, 2010)

Like others said she was hacked repeatedly. Her channel and her blog as well. She has a new channel since according to her YouTube was giving her a hard time.


----------

